# Classic Demilune



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey guys, this piece came up on another thread and a build thread was requested on it... I'm building a simple little Demilune Table for an auction benefitting the American Cancer Society. A friends mom showed up asking if I could do anything to donate...

I know better, but in a hurry to push it out so I went lazy on the lam and glue-up...

I'll be cutting the legs and rabbits for them sat... Update then.

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Btw, it's old growth cypress...

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oooohh, that's sharp. I like the gentle curves, lack of harsh corners.

Legs? Turned, tapered ???


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Oooohh, that's sharp. I like the gentle curves, lack of harsh corners.
> 
> Legs? Turned, tapered ???


Tapered beaded 2"x2" legs... I don't have the means/knowledge/interest to turn 

~tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Tapered beaded 2"x2" legs... I don't have the means/knowledge/*interest to turn*
> 
> ~tom


Smart man, it's very addicting so don't start :no:
Nice looking table so far by the way


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Tapered beaded 2"x2" legs... I don't have the means/knowledge/interest to turn
> 
> ~tom


I'm with you there. I've run metal lathes most of my life, even own one. I've never turned wood, ever.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good Tom man!!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's almost done...

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

very impressive Tom. This project looks great. I wasn't quite sure where you were going with it in some of the earlier pics but obviously, you had a plan. Great work brother. Keep on posting.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx... I'm not at all happy with the legs... Really not what I had envisioned in my mind. 

Oh well, it's a donation...

~tom


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

It looks great

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Thx... I'm not at all happy with the legs... Really not what I had envisioned in my mind.
> 
> Oh well, it's a donation...
> 
> ~tom





I think - all normal. Only 3 slats on Tabletops? will not strain?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Russian joiner said:


> I think - all normal. Only 3 slats on Tabletops? will not strain?


Strain? I don't understand...

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Strain? I don't understand...
> 
> ~tom


Strain=warp

I thoroughly like this project.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Strain? I don't understand...
> 
> ~tom


Yes Tom. Deformation


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahh, I see your concern. This old cypress is really stables doesn't move much at all. It wont warp. Were it oak, I would have gone with smaller strips.

Time will tell though, huh? Lol

~tom


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Whenever I want a wide plank effect, I always rip the boards in half and glue them back together as they were. Great looking table... Let us know what it brings. :smile:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful work. One day I hope to have this level of skill.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Tom -- thanks for taking and posting all these photos, it's a tutorial without words.

Once in a while I think it would be nice to make a demilune table; we have a large tapestry hanging on one wall, it features a round fountain and some musicians, and I've always felt the perfect piece of furniture to set beneath it would be a table like yours. Maybe I'll get up the courage to start a project like this one day -- and when I do, I'll come back here to learn the steps!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

looks great! I'm very impressed.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys... I'm really liking the stain I went with. It looks awesome on cypress... It's a stain I mix up starting with clear tintable water based stain. You brush it on and it get richer and deeper for a couple hrs as it penetrates and drys... That's coat # one of lacquer...

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice finish, smooth, really brings out the grain.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A better look at the stain before lacquer...

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You always amaze me with the speed you turn out these quality pieces. You're like a machine... excellent work, as usual.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

frankp said:


> You always amaze me with the speed you turn out these quality pieces. You're like a machine... excellent work, as usual.


haha... A man gotta eat!... Especially with a baby on the way!!!

I just secured a skilled apprentice he's going to move down in a few weeks and get to work. I'm looking forward to really making it a machine!... Gonna go production and start pushing more than just built to order pieces. Which means upgraded tools!!! 

Get my old shop back!

And thx, none of it's really special, but it sells.

~tom


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

That knotty cypress is looking good Firemedic. You had a concern with the legs... I personally like em. Someone had a concern with only using 3 boards relating to a little wider. I personally don't think the width of the glued top boards matters. What does matter is how you attach the top to the base to allow the top to move from side to side. You could use glued 1" strips and if you lock them down in a manner they can't move at all.. they will split. 

Wood is going to move with seasonal humidity regardless of how much finish you apply to both sides. A smart WW will recognize that and make allowances. Just my opionion (which won't get you a free cup of coffee) of course... haha

Bottom line... well done Louisiane Man..!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

SargeVN said:


> That knotty cypress is looking good Firemedic. You had a concern with the legs... I personally like em. Someone had a concern with only using 3 boards relating to a little wider. I personally don't think the width of the glued top boards matters. What does matter is how you attach the top to the base to allow the top to move from side to side. You could use glued 1" strips and if you lock them down in a manner they can't move at all.. they will split.
> 
> Wood is going to move with seasonal humidity regardless of how much finish you apply to both sides. A smart WW will recognize that and make allowances. Just my opionion (which won't get you a free cup of coffee) of course... haha
> 
> Bottom line... well done Louisiane Man..!!


Thx sarge! The top is to be attached via slotted cleats. Works for me. Humidity and temp fluctuations are a big factor down here.

As for the top I think there was maybe a lack of scale perception... They are less than 5" wide.

~tom


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Slotted cleats.. metal top fasteners.. figure 8's will all work Tom. 5" is not that wide compared to some glue up's I have seen over the years and doing find when accomodated for.. Know your humidity as I am from and live in the Atlanta area. Especially down your neck of the woods with the bayou and Gulf lurking.. 

Keep up the good work down your way and take time to well.... Laissez Les Bon Temps Roulez..... :yes:


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration. Honestly never would have considered how to go about the laminated front part, being a rookie when it comes to furniture making.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

2nd coat nitro...

~tom


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tom buddy, this is truly a gorgeous piece. I love the wood, style and finish. You have outdone yourself on this one. Great work man.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Demilune, sounds so much nicer than a half round table


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thx guys! I appreciate the compliments! I think I'm going to crank out another dozen for the local stores...

~tom


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Thx guys! I appreciate the compliments! I think I'm going to crank out another dozen for the local stores...
> 
> ~tom




Dozen - a lot! A couple hundred - will suffice.:smile:



Google cheating! You write a dozen in the transliteration of ten.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Russian joiner said:


> Dozen - a lot! A couple hundred - will suffice.:smile:
> 
> Google cheating! You write a dozen in the transliteration of ten.


lol. Dozen = 12... But if I can find sales for hundreds that would be a good problem! haha

~tom


----------

